# 16 year old Golden Retriever - How do you know when to say goodbye?



## Sveedishgal (Feb 27, 2012)

My father was diagnosed is Parkinson's disease about 7 years ago and came to live with my family, so I could take care of him, and he brought his Golden Retriever. My father died a year later, but we kept the Golden with us. He is now 16 1/2 and has been the best pet we could have ever asked for. He has been on Phycox for his joints for the past year and a half and has been doing well. He started having what we thought were seizures about 2 months ago, and the vet said he had tachycardia. He said he wasn't in any pain, and seemed in great health otherwise. Actually, the vet was very surprised his tail still worked and was still able to get on our couch...In the last day or two, he has been falling down. If he stands still for a minute, he starts shaking and his back legs go out from under him. If he's on carpeting, he can get right back up, but on tile or vinyl, he has a hard time getting back up. He is eating more than normal, and still going out, when he has to. But it seems he has almost reverted back to puppyhood, as he has gotten in the garbage (which he has never done), eating the cat food, again, which he has never done. He has even eaten kitty litter. I don't want him in pain, I don't want him to suffer just because we don't want to let go. How do we know when it is time?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The symptoms you are mentioning are symptoms of Cushings disease. Cushings is treated with medication. It can cause a ravenous appetite, muscle loss/wasting, panting, increased drinking/urination, and can cause heart problems. See a vet, and ask to have him tested for it. I had a dog with it, and he lived several more yrs with it being treated.
Because it increases the appetite, one of the first things owners of dogs with Cushings notice is a dog suddenly getting into trash.


----------



## Sveedishgal (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you so much! I will definitely have the vet check him!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You can help give him traction on the floors by keeping the fur between his pads clipped, and keeping his nails clipped. Carpet runners can help as well.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Your family and your dog are in my prayers. We lost our two old dogs in the fall. They were 11.5 and 12.5. Your old boy is doing awesome at 16. You're a great dog family.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

you can also ask the vet about getting some anti inflammatory for his joints by his age is is probably pretty achy and weak. ( do not use aspirin) 

People ask me quite often when is it time to put my dear friend to sleep?

and my response is. Your the one who has to live with the decision once its made. If you doubt its time and wonder " maybe there is more i could do" then talk to your vet and see what options you have to help your dear pet. I always tell people who are really wondering, go with just one option the vet suggests. see how it works and if you can tell it just isn't helping then make your decision. The worst feeling to have is the "what if" after you made a decision you can't take back. Even if sadly your decision does end up with putting your dear pet at peace, then you can feel happy that you did everything you felt you could do to make his life the best one a dog could ever want.


----------

